# Bentgrass putting green. Am I biting off too much?



## Cjames1603 (Jul 25, 2018)

So in Tuscaloosa Alabama. 419 lawn. Am I gonna be able to seed y green in bentgrass and actually make it work here? I would love to hear any experience or even have people talk me out of it. I will
Probably do princess 77 if not.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Isn't bentgrass cold season grass, not sure how it will hold up in that Deep South heat.


----------



## Cjames1603 (Jul 25, 2018)

I know some good courses have it here. I was curious if it could


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

It thrives on golf courses in Nashville. Similar climates. 
POA control will be your worst nightmare with bentgrass.


----------



## Cjames1603 (Jul 25, 2018)

I may do some rye this fall and then sees princess 77 in the spring.


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

A lot of courses around here have bentgrass greens and they're great. The issue I see is they all have the big cooling fans around the greens to keep airflow moving and temps down. I don't know if that's a must but all have them and they're going all day/evening this time of year, so I would think it's probably a must. Saying that though, the practice greens up by the clubhouses don't normally have a fan but they're more open and have some airflow across them, as opposed to surrounded by trees in dead end areas. Not sure if this helps but just some things to keep in mind.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Bentgrass is a high maintenance date. Are you retired and looking for things to do? You will be plenty busy every day. :mrgreen:


----------



## Cjames1603 (Jul 25, 2018)

I spend time every day in the yard, but I think bent grass might end up being my demise. So I'm gonna do a different Bermuda than 419. I can do the 419 that low but I want to have a separation of grasses on the green.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I'm not sure if princess 77 will make a good putting green surface.?


----------



## Cjames1603 (Jul 25, 2018)

I know some of the dwarfs sprigged would be better. But for the small amount I would need there is nobody close that will do that small amount. And I don't want to do sod for this project. I think princess could do a bit better than 419 due to a thinner blade. What do you suggest?


----------



## Bamadmbfan (Oct 15, 2018)

What did you decide on? I'm in the process of building mine now (in Huntsville). Seeing as how it's late in the year I figured what the heck and ordered some bent seed. I realize this is getting to be bent weather but I have never seen a grass take off this fast! I swear it grows faster than any weed I've ever seen, ha. That being said it may all die in a month or when it warms up but it's off to a promising start!


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

A lot of the courses around here are Tiff Dwarf greens.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I've read a lot lately about Sunday ultra-dwarf bermuda. Would be really cool to see on a home putting green.


----------



## Cjames1603 (Jul 25, 2018)

Sunday is really a nice choice from all I've read. There is a place in foley Alabama that grows it. In fact the guy told me he helped develop it. Only grown there and a place in Texas. The problem again is getting a small quantity of sprigs. They are not excited about getting the equipment out for a small quantity so timing is everything. And has to be picked up.


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

lagerman72 said:


> A lot of courses around here have bentgrass greens and they're great. The issue I see is they all have the big cooling fans around the greens to keep airflow moving and temps down. I don't know if that's a must but all have them and they're going all day/evening this time of year, so I would think it's probably a must. Saying that though, the practice greens up by the clubhouses don't normally have a fan but they're more open and have some airflow across them, as opposed to surrounded by trees in dead end areas. Not sure if this helps but just some things to keep in mind.


Yes this is required IMO. Get a big fan. It will save you.

1. Spoon feed according to soil test (assuming you're not on sand)
2.develop a good fungicide program.
3. Phosphites are your friend.

I think 100% you can do it. Will be a challenge early on, but what isn't. You got this!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Cjames1603 said:


> Sunday is really a nice choice from all I've read. There is a place in foley Alabama that grows it. In fact the guy told me he helped develop it. Only grown there and a place in Texas. The problem again is getting a small quantity of sprigs. They are not excited about getting the equipment out for a small quantity so timing is everything. And has to be picked up.


If you are wanting to get/use a bermuda ultra dwarf for the green, you could probably talk to one of your local courses that has a variety that you want to use(Champion/Mini Verde) and find out when they are core aerating their greens and see if you could take some of the plugs from them and use those to start your new green. It's cheap and doesn't really cost you anything except the time to pick them up and spread them out in the new area.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> Cjames1603 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday is really a nice choice from all I've read. There is a place in foley Alabama that grows it. In fact the guy told me he helped develop it. Only grown there and a place in Texas. The problem again is getting a small quantity of sprigs. They are not excited about getting the equipment out for a small quantity so timing is everything. And has to be picked up.
> ...


That's a really good idea. From what I've seen, most courses will just dispose of their cores in order to add sand to the holes.


----------



## KevC (Dec 27, 2018)

Any updates on the bentgrass progress


----------

